
Ask HN: How to get a job in software engineering, as a mathematician? - lake_vincent
Software engineering is often touted as a possible career path for those with a strong background in mathematics, but every position I&#x27;ve seen seems to required a wide C.S. skillset as well as industry experience. So how can a pure mathematician with modest coding chops get a job in software engineering?
======
drallison
What do you believe people who have jobs in software engineering do? (You
should verify your understanding as software engineering is often ill
defined.) How can your knowledge of pure math be used to improve what software
engineers do? Market yourself.

